# cat aggression - I think he's bored - what to do??



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi there
I've posted about this before but things aren't improving....Our 10 month old Burmese, Sushi, is about 75% of the time a lovely, affectionate cat. But at least once or twice a day, he will leap onto me or my husband (usually me) and start biting. He's quite a powerful boy - 4.8kg and muscular - and he really hangs on! He's now beginning to draw blood...We try remaining stock-still, hissing, tutting, saying 'no' in a deep voice - nothing. He continues to cling on, kicking and gnawing, until we pick him up and put him outside the room or shake him off and walk away ourselves. I have to add this doesn't really achieve the desired effect either. Usually when I come back in after a few minutes, he's crouching on the sofa, eyes huge, ready to pounce - I think to him it's all part of the game:huh:
Sushi has a lot of different toys - a cat tree, various fishing toys and mice, and a couple of ribbons we drag along (he prefers these to the proper cat toys, tbh!) He has a couple of puzzle feeders and we play treat-hide-and-seek sometimes. We try to spend at least an hour a day playing with him, broken up into chunks of 15 mins or so. He's rarely on his own as we both work from home. He also has a cat flap and goes outside, although his space for exploration is limited to our small garden as we have a cat fence which means he can't get out. He has a cat climbing frame out there and spends a lot of time out chasing insects. He'd be happier, I think, if more birds came into the garden (it's quite sparse at the moment as we're kind of starting again with it) - not that I really want to lure birds in as I think he'd be a crack hunter. He caught a blackbird when he was only 7 months, the first time he went out. 
I know people might ask about his diet so here goes: he eats about 25% raw (chicken hearts, minced rabbit etc), about 65% high-quality wet food (Animonda mainly, also Yarrah, Porta 21 and some Applaws) and maybe 10% Applaws dried (which is all meat, no cereal). 
The thing is, we've read all the books and I think are doing all the right things - for the average cat. But I feel as a very energetic Burmese, Sushi needs more stimulation. He often attacks when he's been played with for a while, then I've stopped to work - it's as though he's saying, 'More!' Any ideas??:smile5:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

delilah90 said:


> Hi there
> I've posted about this before but things aren't improving....Our 10 month old Burmese, Sushi, is about 75% of the time a lovely, affectionate cat. But at least once or twice a day, he will leap onto me or my husband (usually me) and start biting. He's quite a powerful boy - 4.8kg and muscular - and he really hangs on! He's now beginning to draw blood...We try remaining stock-still, hissing, tutting, saying 'no' in a deep voice - nothing. He continues to cling on, kicking and gnawing, until we pick him up and put him outside the room or shake him off and walk away ourselves. I have to add this doesn't really achieve the desired effect either. Usually when I come back in after a few minutes, he's crouching on the sofa, eyes huge, ready to pounce - I think to him it's all part of the game:huh:
> Sushi has a lot of different toys - a cat tree, various fishing toys and mice, and a couple of ribbons we drag along (he prefers these to the proper cat toys, tbh!) He has a couple of puzzle feeders and we play treat-hide-and-seek sometimes. We try to spend at least an hour a day playing with him, broken up into chunks of 15 mins or so. He's rarely on his own as we both work from home. He also has a cat flap and goes outside, although his space for exploration is limited to our small garden as we have a cat fence which means he can't get out. He has a cat climbing frame out there and spends a lot of time out chasing insects. He'd be happier, I think, if more birds came into the garden (it's quite sparse at the moment as we're kind of starting again with it) - not that I really want to lure birds in as I think he'd be a crack hunter. He caught a blackbird when he was only 7 months, the first time he went out.
> I know people might ask about his diet so here goes: he eats about 25% raw (chicken hearts, minced rabbit etc), about 65% high-quality wet food (Animonda mainly, also Yarrah, Porta 21 and some Applaws) and maybe 10% Applaws dried (which is all meat, no cereal).
> The thing is, we've read all the books and I think are doing all the right things - for the average cat. But I feel as a very energetic Burmese, Sushi needs more stimulation. He often attacks when he's been played with for a while, then I've stopped to work - it's as though he's saying, 'More!' Any ideas??:smile5:


It's only an idea but I bought the Da Bird flying frenzy toy which so far is the only toy that my cat really goes for until she's exhausted! timing play sessions I feel is important as according to Jackson Galaxy even domestic cats normal pattern is hunt, kill, eat, sleep! I have to slow down play with Liddy as it would be too much for her! Flying Frenzy simulates a real bird with fluttering movements! it might be worth a try! Have you tried Zylkene capsules and Feliway plug ins! I would imagine you have though!

Google Jackson Galaxy cat behaviorist on Youtube and watch some of the cases he has dealt with! there are plenty of videos on how to help with biting and unprovoked attacks! He claims he has never met a cat that he could not help! Some of the videos might surprise you and give you lots of ideas to try! Even though I haven't been able to change Liddy's diet I have noticed big improvements with just the handy tips from Jackson Galaxy!


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Soozi, hope you are well...and thanks! I haven't heard of Jackson so will definitely look him up. I did read somewhere that short play sessions are best for cats and I wonder if sometimes we play with Sushi for too long - so it gets harder for him to calm down?? Not sure. Thanks for the toy tip too - he doesn't have that one, sounds great!  I'm guessing he'll probably settle as he gets older, but I have read that Burmese retain their lively kittenish qualities into old age, so we may have a long wait...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

delilah90 said:


> Hi Soozi, hope you are well...and thanks! I haven't heard of Jackson so will definitely look him up. I did read somewhere that short play sessions are best for cats and I wonder if sometimes we play with Sushi for too long - so it gets harder for him to calm down?? Not sure. Thanks for the toy tip too - he doesn't have that one, sounds great!  I'm guessing he'll probably settle as he gets older, but I have read that Burmese retain their lively kittenish qualities into old age, so we may have a long wait...
> 
> Take a look at this video!! and the link for Flying Frenzy Da bird!
> High Jumping Cat Attacks! My Cat From Hell - YouTube
> http://www.purrsinourhearts.co.uk/shop/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Burmese are usually intelligent cats. As well as more interactive play, something like clicker training might be good for him. Now I've not done this but I've heard it can be done with cats.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Delilah, your cats sounds intelligent and full of energy. Playing with him for only an hour a day in 15 minute sessions is not enough I'm afraid. My 2 kittens are 10 mths old and up until a couple of weeks ago my OH and me played with them for up to 4 hours a day (with us taking turns). Now the kits are a bit less manic as they are older we play with them at least 2 hrs a day, an hour or so at a time. 

They also have an enriched environment in the house (they don't yet go out), and we move things around every few weeks so there are lots of things for them to explore and investigate.

You need to play with your kitten until HE decides he's had enough. He'll show it by flopping down on the floor when tired, or by simply ignoring any toy you wave at him. If you keep stopping the games before Sushi has had enough then he is going to start feeling very frustrated and fed-up, hence why he is jumping on you.

Basically he jumps on you because he is bored and looking for entertainment. . He knows you can't ignore him if he jumps on you, so this is a good way of getting your attention. 

I agree it must be very hard not to react when you are in agony from his claws digging in you But if you can just put him down and ignore him when he does this it will be better, or he will always do it. 

When he gives you the clear message he's bored and wants a game, take him off you and ignore him for 15 minutes. Then start a vigorous game with a rod toy with him. 

As time goes on you will be able to prevent the attacks by reading his body language and immediately getting out a toy and giving him your 100% attention for as long as possible. 

One kitten on their own will not amuse himself, so you need lots of interactive toys such as rod toys like Flying Frenzy, Da Bird, also a Laser light, and ping pong balls you throw for him. And plenty of places for him to climb, e.g. high shelves. 

If you have stairs, play with him on the stairs using a rod toy, you stand half way up and wave the rod toy to and fro so he has to run up and down the stairs. He will use a lot of energy this way.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Delilah, your cats sounds intelligent and full of energy. Playing with him for only an hour a day in 15 minute sessions is not enough I'm afraid. My 2 kittens are 10 mths old and up until a couple of weeks ago my OH and me played with them for up to 4 hours a day (with us taking turns). Now the kits are a bit less manic as they are older we play with them at least 2 hrs a day, an hour or so at a time.
> 
> They also have an enriched environment in the house (they don't yet go out), and we move things around every few weeks so there are lots of things for them to explore and investigate.
> 
> ...


Good advice Chillminx! the only thing is that I think Sushi is mildly Asthmatic so long vigorous play sessions might be a bit much for him! I'm sure Delilah will advise about that though!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, you have a point Soozi But I hope that Delilah, from knowing him, will be able to tell when his breathing is becoming compromised. 

Also, giving 100% attention to playing with Sushi does not necessarily mean an hour of dashing about. There are less active games one can play e.g. one of my kittens loves the game where I hide a toy mouse under a big cushion and move it around, and she tries to find it. It does involve her pouncing but only little pounces and not all the time, as she also watches a lot.  It is a matter of being imaginative and inventing new variations of the same games all the time to keep kitty interested.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My boys love the laser pen 
But I don't have to play with them that much because they play together - mad chasing around the house and they love their tunnel.

Perhaps Sushi would like a playmate?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> Perhaps Sushi would like a playmate?


I agree. The Shelter where I volunteer will not home a kitten on its own to a home where there are no other cats. Even if the potential adopters work from home or are retired. I think this is a good policy myself. A kitten needs a lot of company and playtime to help him become well socialised.


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, thank you for the great responses! 
I'm really happy to play with him for longer. To start with, we did used to play with him in bouts of an hour or so three or four times a day, but to be honest I never saw him flopping down and having enough even then! He's such a lively puss. The behaviour expert at the vet advised an hour a day as about right once he started going outside so that's what we've been aiming for since then. But we can go back to longer play. Re the indoor environment - we are in a ground flour maisonette, so no stairs, but he does have several boxes we leave around for him to hide in, a cat tree, shelves to climb and some cat grass, as well as his toys. We have probably not done so much to change things around indoors since he's been going out, admittedly. 
So we can increase his play time, yes - and although he does seem to have mild asthma, he doesn't get out of puff. Thank you for thinking of that but I think vigorous play will be fine.
Now, I have a question about the laser pen toys. I bought one, and we use it sometimes - he goes crazy for it - but I've read that some behaviour experts really disagree with these and think they can be frustrating for cats and actually cause more aggression, so we have laid off it a bit and only use it very occasionally. What have your experiences been?
I'd love to get him a playmate but Sushi was, in the course of investigations for his asthma, diagnosed with a high coronavirus antibody titre, so I don't think it would be right to bring another cat in until we know that has gone down (this was picked up incidentally a few months ago and he is thriving and doing very well in himself so fingers crossed he's eliminating it). Gosh, I do feel a bit frustrated with myself as I did lots of research into whether a solo cat was ok, and all the advice I got was that as we're home a lot, that would be absolutely great for the cat- I had no idea some shelters wouldn't home a kitten to a home with no other cats  I feel bad! I want Sushi to be happy, not bored, bless him. I've just been running around with a ball of string outside for half an hour - with Sushi, that is, not on my own  - and he is now curled in a peaceful ball on the bed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

delilah90 said:


> > The behaviour expert at the vet advised an hour a day as about right once he started going outside
> 
> 
> If he was going outside, free roaming, with the opportunities for exploration, adventure and exercise this would provide, then an hour's play a day might be enough. But as he is restricted to a small garden I can see him getting a bit bored after he's gone round the garden a couple of times and caught a few insects. Perhaps the vet's behaviourist didn't realise it was a small enclosed garden? I am not advocating Sushi being allowed to roam free, just saying that as his outdoor options are a bit restricted, and he is evidently a very intelligent fellow with lots of energy, he needs more interactive play to satisfy him.
> ...


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you!  You have reassured me. There's a feeling among some cat behaviouralists that laser pens are frustrating because there's nothing to 'catch', so I think the recommendation is that if you use them, you should follow up with a 'real' toy so they can jump on something. But I agree with you, cats chase things they can't catch all the time! 
In some ways I wish we didn't know about the coronavirus titre - I've been panicking about it ever since despite all the vet's reassurances that it's a common finding in cats, we just happen to know about it because they tested! Apparently some cats stay healthy but maintain a high titre for life. We will test him again at some stage but yep, until then he will stay an only cat. 
I've ordered a Flying Frenzy! He likes fairly basic toys but think it's good to introduce a new one every so often. Thank you for all the great advice :thumbup:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

delilah90 said:


> Thank you!  You have reassured me. There's a feeling among some cat behaviouralists that laser pens are frustrating because there's nothing to 'catch', so I think the recommendation is that if you use them, you should follow up with a 'real' toy so they can jump on something. But I agree with you, cats chase things they can't catch all the time!
> In some ways I wish we didn't know about the coronavirus titre - I've been panicking about it ever since despite all the vet's reassurances that it's a common finding in cats, we just happen to know about it because they tested! Apparently some cats stay healthy but maintain a high titre for life. We will test him again at some stage but yep, until then he will stay an only cat.
> I've ordered a Flying Frenzy! He likes fairly basic toys but think it's good to introduce a new one every so often. Thank you for all the great advice :thumbup:


The Flying Frenzy is a miracle toy Delilah! I'm sure Sushi will love it! there is also a Flying Frenzy Da bird Kitty Kopter which I have just ordered from Purrs in our hearts which is similar to the wand toy but has a small soft ball at the end you can throw it and it twirls I thought it would be great for in between our interactive playtimes as the cat can play on her own with it! Have you thought about trying the Zylkene! it really does seem to help calm them! the combination of correct times for play and the Zylkene has worked wonders over the last few weeks for me and Liddy!






Liddy's eyes say it all! :thumbup: She always goes straight to her food bowl after a game so it's a good idea if you offer Sushi some food or a high protein snack after playtime!

Here's the kitty kopter!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

With the lazer pen what I always heard to do (whether for right or wrong - but can't imagine it's at all going to be a negative) is to ensure they get a treat after the game is over, so there's a physical reward at the end. That treat can either be a foody treat or a toy that they only get for a while afterwards, if they're not food motivated. 

Not that mine play with the lazer pen. They just stare at me like "WE KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING!" and refuse to go after it. :scared:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

korrok said:


> With the lazer pen what I always heard to do (whether for right or wrong - but can't imagine it's at all going to be a negative) is to ensure they get a treat after the game is over, so there's a physical reward at the end. That treat can either be a foody treat or a toy that they only get for a while afterwards, if they're not food motivated.
> 
> Not that mine play with the lazer pen. They just stare at me like "WE KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING!" and refuse to go after it. :scared:


I think the laser pen is a "Marmite" thing! LOL!!! my cat just stared at it but it was not enough to get her jumping and running! having said that my last cat loved it! she also loved playing with shadows and would try and bite the wall or floor where ever the shadow moved!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't realise he is an only cat. My Orientals play with each other a lot, they sleep, eat and come for cuddles. That plus my medium-size escape-proof back garden seems to keep them happy.

However Burmese can be problem cats with other cats. Not always are, but you don't know if he will be and it probably depends on the other cat / kitten as well. Specifically they are often very territorial so another cat / kitten coming into the house can provoke lots of unwanted behaviour - scratching, spraying urine and being aggressive to the new cat / kitten.

Not always - I had an Asian which is pretty much a Burmese in another colour fur, and he was the most delightful little character who loved playing with people and other cats.

Would I get another cat / kitten in your position? Maybe. The problem is that it takes some time to see if it's really going to work, so that limits your options. If you do I feel a similar age, size and energy level cat might be the one to go for, but one which is used to other cats and happy being dominated. (I'm not trying to make it sound kinky!)

He will also calm down a bit with age, but that could be 3-4 years!


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> I didn't realise he is an only cat. My Orientals play with each other a lot, they sleep, eat and come for cuddles. That plus my medium-size escape-proof back garden seems to keep them happy.
> 
> However Burmese can be problem cats with other cats. Not always are, but you don't know if he will be and it probably depends on the other cat / kitten as well. Specifically they are often very territorial so another cat / kitten coming into the house can provoke lots of unwanted behaviour - scratching, spraying urine and being aggressive to the new cat / kitten.
> 
> ...


Hello - yes, I've read about Burmese aggression with other cats and I do think Sushi would be the type! Other cats can't get into our garden but when he sees one on top of the fence he rushes over growing and snarling! We wouldn't get another cat at present anyway as we happen to know Sushi has a positive coronavirus titre unfortunately - at least he did a few months ago - so I'd be worried that the stress of a new cat might tip him and of course it wouldn't be fair to bring a potentially FCOV-free cat into the household. Hopefully he's eliminating it but for now we can't really consider another cat. Maybe one day though!


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Soozi said:


> The Flying Frenzy is a miracle toy Delilah! I'm sure Sushi will love it! there is also a Flying Frenzy Da bird Kitty Kopter which I have just ordered from Purrs in our hearts which is similar to the wand toy but has a small soft ball at the end you can throw it and it twirls I thought it would be great for in between our interactive playtimes as the cat can play on her own with it! Have you thought about trying the Zylkene! it really does seem to help calm them! the combination of correct times for play and the Zylkene has worked wonders over the last few weeks for me and Liddy!
> View attachment 136679
> Liddy's eyes say it all! :thumbup: She always goes straight to her food bowl after a game so it's a good idea if you offer Sushi some food or a high protein snack after playtime!
> 
> ...


Soozi, Liddy is beautiful! Great pic. The Flying Frenzy arrived yesterday and is a HUGE success!  He loves it. Has been leaping into the air and dragging it off like prey in his mouth when I eventually let him catch it.

The instructions that came with it are useful about playing with cats, but they too recommend bouts of 15 mins. I wonder where that comes from as I seem to read it everywhere? Sushi would go on for hours. Yesterday we had 15 mins with the laser pen then 25 with the Flying Frenzy and he didn't want to stop - I had to go in for my dinner so I slowed it down, let him catch the toy and then fed him - he was still running around miaowing for more though!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

delilah90 said:


> Soozi, Liddy is beautiful! Great pic. The Flying Frenzy arrived yesterday and is a HUGE success!  He loves it. Has been leaping into the air and dragging it off like prey in his mouth when I eventually let him catch it.
> 
> The instructions that came with it are useful about playing with cats, but they too recommend bouts of 15 mins. I wonder where that comes from as I seem to read it everywhere? Sushi would go on for hours. Yesterday we had 15 mins with the laser pen then 25 with the Flying Frenzy and he didn't want to stop - I had to go in for my dinner so I slowed it down, let him catch the toy and then fed him - he was still running around miaowing for more though!


Hi Delilah! So pleased Sushi loves the frenzy toy! I sent it to two friends of mine in UK who have cats and they say the same! best toy ever! We had a great laugh with Liddy this morning! the Frenzy ended upon top of the dirty washing basket and Liddy dived in after it she grabbed it to walk off with it then we noticed she also had picked up a pair of my husbands underpants and was strolling away with them too! LOL!!!!!!!!!!! No accounting for taste eh!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ha ha, brilliant! Yes, it's a great toy. That said, no signs of reduced aggression yet  Yesterday, I did four 20-min sessions with the Flying Frenzy - am trying to follow their instructions and get into fairly routine scheduled slots with it - and bits of different play with twigs, string etc. This morning, Sushi clambered onto my chest, purring, while I slowly woke up, but within minutes had dived beneath the covers and was biting my arm - hard! Still purring! I got up and made tea, then played outside with him for 20 mins. I slowed the game down, made the 'prey' 'die', let him walk around with it in his mouth, fed him, then came indoors to start work. He slept for a bit but has just woken and started attacking me. I have to work so can't give in to play demands just now. I was going to do another session once I've met my deadline at about 11. he was wrestling with my arm in the office so I didn't react, just walked out and shut him in there. Now hiding in the bedroom with my laptop!! I might do a longer play session later but in the mornings I really don't have time for more than 15 or 20 mins - have to work so I can keep Sushi in raw chicken hearts!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad to hear the Flying Frenzy is going down well!:thumbsup: My 10 mth old kittens love it too! Their favourite attachment at present is the mouse (made of real fur, reindeer fur as I recall).

It is early days yet, with the training. Sushi is still at the point where, as you have discovered, he expects you to drop everything and play with him on demand. 

I worked from home in years past, and during that period I adopted two kittens. One kitten in particular hated me working. At around a year old he became very demanding, objected to me using the computer or the telephone etc. He would cry loudly and constantly, walk all over my keyboard, chew my papers, and scratch my arm to get my attention  I had no choice but to shut him downstairs so he could not even scratch at my study door. He and his sister had the large sitting room, the kitchen and hall to themselves, as well as the outdoors, and once my cat got used to the routine he accepted it. I would go downstairs at midday and keep them company whilst eating my lunch. 

So if you can set up a routine whereby Sushi has the periods of undivided attention from you, when you play with him, followed by periods where you shut yourself away from him to work, I think he will come to accept this. I never cease to be impressed with how eminently trainable cats are to a routine, providing the humans are consistent and firm. 

Good Luck


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

delilah90 said:


> Ha ha, brilliant! Yes, it's a great toy. That said, no signs of reduced aggression yet  Yesterday, I did four 20-min sessions with the Flying Frenzy - am trying to follow their instructions and get into fairly routine scheduled slots with it - and bits of different play with twigs, string etc. This morning, Sushi clambered onto my chest, purring, while I slowly woke up, but within minutes had dived beneath the covers and was biting my arm - hard! Still purring! I got up and made tea, then played outside with him for 20 mins. I slowed the game down, made the 'prey' 'die', let him walk around with it in his mouth, fed him, then came indoors to start work. He slept for a bit but has just woken and started attacking me. I have to work so can't give in to play demands just now. I was going to do another session once I've met my deadline at about 11. he was wrestling with my arm in the office so I didn't react, just walked out and shut him in there. Now hiding in the bedroom with my laptop!! I might do a longer play session later but in the mornings I really don't have time for more than 15 or 20 mins - have to work so I can keep Sushi in raw chicken hearts!!


It might take a couple of weeks before you notice if the playtimes with the frenzy is helping! but I still think you should try Zylkene capsules! When Sushi dives in the bed and bites your hand try and keep a toy handy to throw to see if that will distract her! you will have to be patient and hopefully she will soon realise that your hands or body are not her toys!


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Glad to hear the Flying Frenzy is going down well!:thumbsup: My 10 mth old kittens love it too! Their favourite attachment at present is the mouse (made of real fur, reindeer fur as I recall).
> 
> It is early days yet, with the training. Sushi is still at the point where, as you have discovered, he expects you to drop everything and play with him on demand.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, we will have to find a way to separate Sushi off from ourselves while we work. We are more limited as we have a two-bed flat all on one level - my husband works in the office but I usually end up at the table in the living room and it wouldn't be fair to shut Sushi out of that room as it's his main room where all his things are. Perhaps if he has periods of play and attention he will be more settled?! Other than that I'm sure you're right about consistency. He's been quite bitey this morning and I've had to walk away and shut him in the living room for a few minutes three times already - not particularly conducive to my work but hopefully he'll start to get the message! Right now he's outside rolling around in the sun and swatting at flies - will take the Frenzy out to him for his lunchtime play in a bit


----------



## delilah90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just thought I'd give a bit of an update as you have all been so helpful! 
The good news is the Flying Frenzy is still going down a storm - Sushi really loves playing with it and it's fun for us too. He probably gets a good hour with that in total every day, plus some other sessions with ribbons, strings, etc. So we have increased play time but also made it more routine, so he gets sessions at roughly the same times each day. 
We've been planting our garden which hopefully is going to help too - the behaviour stuff I've read says that cats don't just want things to chase, they get stimulated by different sounds, smells etc too - so we have planted a whole herb patch with strongly scented herbs: lavender, rosemary, thyme and of course cat mint and catnip! And there are a couple of bushes now for him to sneak around and climb. 
The bad news is there's no particular improvement in his aggression. This morning he had a lively 25-min session with the Frenzy, lots of stalking and jumping, then I fed him - then he came racing into the living room, where I was trying to start working at the table (!), launched himself onto me and bit me on the neck! Not too hard, but it was definitely an attack. I got up and walked out without even looking at him. Just hoping that if we keep on, keep on, keep on doing this he will eventually get the message. He definitely wants to explore more, if he ever hears anyone at the front door he comes running from wherever he is to try to bolt outside. We live on a quiet road but we are in the London suburbs so it's still reasonably busy, cars do come along and I just don't feel comfortable with the thought of him roaming. I'm sure he'd be fighting all the neighbouring cats!! And he has a real appetite on him so he'd be getting in everywhere eating. I think for all those reasons and more he's much safer as he is. But we're not being unkind restricting him to our home and garden, are we?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You are most certainly not being unkind restricting him to the home & garden.

Are you sometimes letting the 'thing' on the end of the string drop behind something? If you do that he will start hunting it, which is another kind of stimulation and might be what he is trying to get when he attacks your arm.

You could also try giving him something like a Kickeroo when he attacks your arm, though a home-made arm-sized one might work better than the standard one.

BTW biting on the back of the neck is what male cats do when mating...


----------

